# Did 820's and 830's (2 cylinder) come with a nf end option?



## mustangmicah (Nov 29, 2010)

My dad inherited 37 acres from his mother, my grandmother and we're looking for a tractor to farm it.

We've had in the past 2030, 2630, 4020, and 4320.

I really like the 720/730 and 820/830 2 cylinder diesels.

My favorite front and is nf and wonder if one can be installed on a 820 or 830, in my research I'm not finding any pics of these models with nf???


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

I've never seen a NFE 80/820/830, all I have ever seen are standard/wheatland configuration. If they are out there I'll bet they are rare and would fetch a good buck. Probably have much more luck finding a 720/730 row crop NFE as there are tons of em and parts to go with em.


----------



## TeamGreen (May 18, 2009)

If i was looking for a old JD i would find one that has NO starter motor.. They are a pain some days...


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

The 820/830's were "standard tread" only, mostly used for wheat & rice farms. Narrow front was not an option. I grew up on a 720D (electric start), 24V starter, 12V for everything else. Only problem with the electric start is they don't start well below freezing without an engine heater. There's a plug on the right front of the engine for an optional heater! 

For 37 acres, the 58 HP 720 would be more tractor than you would need. But the smallest diesel of the era. ~~ grnspot110

This is the 720 I grew up on, sold it a couple of years ago;


----------



## TeamGreen (May 18, 2009)

IF you so desired to go back three more years the 1955 JD 70's came in diesel.. My 70 will drag my 2009 4520 (claimed 60 hp) around like its not there. No three point hitch though..


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Some 70's had 3-pt, 400 series (w/finger pinching top link)! Also after-market 3-pt were available. They would also be "pony motor" start! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## TeamGreen (May 18, 2009)

yup.. pony motor start but also a lot cheaper to buy then the 720's or 820's..


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Had a 70D for a while too, that's been a while ago! ~~ grnspot110


----------

